# Someone Please help this guy :(



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I want him...  
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15626613?rvp=1
but I've decided that I'm really not financially stable enough right now to be adding another dog to the family (even though its killing me not to!) 
Alec is listed as a spaniel/terrier mix but he's a *dead ringer* for Todd and while talking with the shelter I've found out that he has an amazing personality...no issues but can be a little shy at first. He's had training, he loves everyone, potty trained...ect...*and* he is a deep, dark Havana brown with little Todd freckles on his white nose and legs! 
*sigh* I'm sad  
My perfect 2nd doggie...found too soon.
If Todd knew what I was posting he'd probably drag me to the shelter himself..lol


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He looks so tiny. I can't have a son Alec and a dog Alec. I think that might be confusing.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> He looks so tiny. I can't have a son Alec and a dog Alec. I think that might be confusing.


Lol...yeah..he's also all of the way across the country from you..may be a heck of a long trip to get him


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He is very cute! I hope he finds his forever family soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Gosh Eva, he really is a cutie pie!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Oh Gosh Eva, he really is a cutie pie!!


I know!!  It's killing me not to drive down and pick him up.
The shelter is no kill and they will keep him until he finds a home but I really wish that I could be that home...this is just such a transition time for us.
I can afford another dog *right now* but another year from now I don't know if the Vet bills would be do-able and I would feel awful if something came up and I wasn't able to care for him properly...too uncertain and that would be unfair to him and to Todd. 
I need to stay far far away from Petfinder! :hurt:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He is too cute...but i am not looking for another one right now. I know my husband would put his foot down and so would ginger!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Eva, if I could, I'd probably have 4 or 5 dogs here and half a dozen cats. I often feel as you do and want to help, but I can't! I think if I lived alone and had a nice, large property, I'd do it, but with teens and a hubby and a small yard, it's either that we often want to go on vacation, away here and there, no one else helps and .... sigh.... it's always something! I'd have no other life than taking on animals that need a home, but a huge part of me WANTS that! lol

I'm torn, so I know how you feel!!


----------

